# utilisation de mininova?



## richebourg (3 Octobre 2007)

assez novice, je ne sais si mininova permet de télécharger gratuitement. Si oui, comment faire? Si non y a-t-il des sites où télécharger légalement?
Merci.


----------



## Le N° 6 (3 Octobre 2007)

google &#231;a sert &#224; quoi? rapport avec apple?
attention sujet tabou donc va voir sur ratatium.fr....


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Octobre 2007)

http://www.ratiatum.com/ plutot


----------



## kisco (4 Octobre 2007)

richebourg a dit:


> Si oui, comment faire?



rechercher ce que tu veux et que tu as le droit l&#233;gal de t&#233;l&#233;charger.
t&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier "torrent" sur mininova
ouvrir le fichier torrent dans un logiciel de t&#233;l&#233;chargement bittorrent (par exemple "Transmission", ou "BitRocket")
d&#233;marrer le t&#233;l&#233;chargement dans ce logiciel.


----------

